# Black Spots on Peaches?



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Does anyone happen to know what these black spots on my peaches are? I'm assuming some sort of fungal... something? And, of course, treatment advice would be greatly appreciated -- especially chemical-free treatment options.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Bacterial spot. It's too late for the peaches to be treated this year. A copper spray on a regular schedule is needed.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Vicki, would you mind defining "regular schedule"?

If it's of any importance these trees were just planted in late May.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Here's a website. http://www.attra.org/attra-pub/peach.html Scroll down to bacterial spot. It is hard and a lot of work to grow peaches organically much of the time (if spring frost/freezes don't get them). The bacterial spot is worse with rainy, humid weather.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you for the link. I'll read up.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Oh wow....I just asked someone the same question today. His answer was the same...caused by excessive humidity and moisture. Unfortunately, I think I caused it by misting my peach trees every couple of days thinking I was keeping bugs off of them. Duh. He recommended sulfur, but said it is too late to do anything this year because the peaches will be ripe too soon. 

Next year, I'll know better!


----------



## ragingbull (Aug 11, 2008)

Is there anything that can be done with peaches like this or do they just get pitched into the woods?


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

When mine have looked like that I just peel them- its only in the skin and I dont like the skin anyway


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Lots of peaches are looking that way this year. Just peal them and can them. They are fine. It happens in wet years. It's not a big deal at all.


----------

